# Douglasville, GA - GSD Pup - Vol. Fav.



## carolre (May 20, 2009)

Please help gorgeous Parker get out of the shelter. He is a beautiful German Shepherd puppy and is really coming out of his shell. The first time I met him he was worried about where he was at but when I saw him yesterday, he was all wiggles and happy and could not get enough loving! He was slated for euthanasia this past Tuesday but a worker who loves him dearly asked for another week! So please if you can rescue or adopt then the shelter worker and I would be so grateful!! Please cross post far and wide for this boy! 

Thank you, Wendy 

Parker is doing great and has really come out of his shell. He is an absolute doll! Please help him get out! 



More About Parker 4003 

Parker is a super cute young Shepherd pup. He's a little shy when first meeting new people, but warms up and once he considers you a friend.it's for life. He gives lots of kisses to his favorite staff and volunteers and has a bright and alert nature. He also has incredibly cute ears...really a cool little boy. 

For information on adoption please call the Douglas County Animal Shelter at 770-942-5961 or fax 770-942-5914. All adopted dogs of appropriate age will receive a microchip. The new owners are required to get their new dogs a rabies vaccination and to have them spayed/neutered at the appropriate age. 

My Contact Info 

Douglas County Animal Control 
1755 County Services Rd. 
Douglasville, GA 30134 
Phone: 770-942-5961 

http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/GA299/GA299.16971435-1-pn.jpg
http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/GA299/GA299.16971435-2-pn.jpg
http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/GA299/GA299.16971435-3-pn.jpg


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cute little guy - he looks mostly Shep, but something about the shape of his head.....?
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

